# Euro 2012 Greece - Russia 16 June



## OddsPoster (Jun 16, 2012)

16 Jun 21:45

Greece - Russia

4.85

3.45

1.80


----------



## markvighan (Jun 16, 2012)

This is a key game for Russia to finish top of group A and a win will give them just that. They will attack and against Greeece, we will surely see an entertaining game. Greece hasn't been the strongest suit in this competition, they might have had a good half against Poland but went back to their little hole against Czech Republic. They will fall short because they have to win and without a doubt they will be counter when they move up the field. Russia has one more chance to get themselves at the top of the top and they will need it by doing it in style. Big win here.


----------

